# 4/2/2 on 1 acre in North Texas



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

This is a long shot- 'cuz I know it's not enough land! -but I thought I would post it anyway! It is an easy commute to Dallas or Sherman and a new Brookshires grocery just opened a few months ago!

Four bedroon, two full baths, 1582 sq feet...all hard surface flooring- tile and laminate- except two bedrooms still with carpet, ceiling fans in all rooms but the kitchen, good size kitchen with many cabinets,stainless fridge and dishwasher to stay. Nice combination living/ eating area with three large windows. Solar shades on all windows, x-large concrete patio out back and small alcove/covered patio out front. Large wire fenced backyard, storage shed that was used for a loafing shed for a horse with a small tack/feed room. Concrete drive on paved road in Anna city limits. $121,500 no owner finance.

Pm or email me for pics or with questions, I will try to check in here often.
Thanks for looking! Lindafisk


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

50 views and no questions? Bummer! But here are a few pics anyway!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Man, 7 or 8 months ago, we'd have been interested!


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

That's how it always works, isn't it? LOL There is a big time fixer upper down the street for something like $40,000, it is also on an acre. And two or three more on the street for sale....anyone interested? I will provide links!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

LOL! We also needed a bit closer to where we are now, as DH is self employed and we needed to stay closer to his current clients, and we needed an extra bedroom or 2 (large family here). We only got 1/2 acre, in town (a small town), so no animals (BOO! HISS!) but other than that this place is about as perfect for us as it could get, so we're happy. 

I hope you get your place sold quickly!


----------



## wncramsey (Nov 4, 2005)

How close to Frisco are these?

Diane


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

Twenty minutes or so, depending on traffic!


----------



## milkinpigs (Oct 4, 2005)

There use to be pretty good farmland/pasture in that area......until the developers ruined it forever...........now it's not much different than living in the suburbs....


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

You are right about that. Lots of developments here and now some of them are not going to be finished out because there is no one to buy the houses. 

There is still plenty of land here though.......maybe it's not totally ruined. Most people say it's too far to anywhere!


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

milkinpigs said:


> There use to be pretty good farmland/pasture in that area......until the developers ruined it forever...........now it's not much different than living in the suburbs....


My DH, who is only 32, remembers when McKinney was a small town and almost nothing but farmland... driving down Hwy 380 is depressing! (That's why TX real estate prices are so "low" though, lots of sprawl and plenty of room for more...)


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

Is this still available? Is any land behind it that could possibly be purchased?


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

I typed this once already and it disappeared! LOL I will try again...

The house is still available but the land behind it is part of a larger acreage, it is a couple of hundred acres of cornfield. I can check the price if you're curious! It is for sale.

Here is a google map- if I did it right!- of the street and how it is surrounded by fields...

Ok, that didn't work right and I can't figure it out, but if you put in Wildwood Drive in Anna, Tx 75409 and you will get it- we are 1806. There is street view available if you just put the street in but not if you do the addy for some reason...?

By the way, I just got confirmation today that we can have livestock, last year they said we couldn't have ANYTHING but now, suddenly, we are allowed one horse or cow per acre, 12 chickens- including up to 4 roosters, no swine, but they are checking to see if goats are ok....and since someone down the street already has some I don't think they can say No to them!


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

I forgot to say, the house across the street from us is also for sale and it is almost exactly the same as ours and on an acre lot too. I think they want a little less than we do but they have no fence and just a little patio and their drive isn't concrete except just the part by the garage. I can get their info if anyone wants it. 
Maybe I should get into real estate? LOL :happy:


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

Too far from anywhere? But I thought Anna was a bedroom community of McKinney?


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

It is. But I guess Mckinney is too far from Dallas for a lot of people. We actually have people who were close friends that will not drive up here to see us because they are convinced we are like, almost in Oklahoma! And you know how far Ohlahoma is, right? LOLOL Too weird. :baby04:


----------

